# Samsung Washer with Steam and VRT technology



## Boris

I bought the Samsung 3.6 cu. ft. High Efficiency Front Load Washer with Steam and VRT technology on June 27, 2013 from the Home Depot for $599. The price was very reasonable to me in comparison with one dental implant for $3200! (estimated by my dentist).

Also , I've chosen the Samsung washing machine, because according to the official Energy Guide, this model is one of he most energy efficient washers. In addition, two sales persons told me that Samsung washers is the top brand of washers.

On July 02, 2013 the washer was properly installed on the solid concrete slab of my basement.
The level is perfect in all directions.
All three shipping bolts were removed.
Nevertheless during all washing cycles with properly loaded items my washer produces scratchy noise when it goes on spin, because of a mechanical friction. 

Then my washer starts to vibrate and move, because the control system with the VRT (Vibration Reduction Technology) needs some time to stabilize vibration.

In my opinion, the control system with the VRT should react more quickly. Otherwise the washer will brake very soon. 
And this is my main concern, because the manufacturer warranty is limited: _one (1) Year Parts and Labor, two (2) Years Control Board, three (3) Years Stainless Steel Drum, Ten (10) Years Direct Drive Motor._

*Attention new buyers!*
Make sure that your washer is installed correctly and there are no factory defects in your washer. To do this you have to ask an installer or an authorized delivery man to run a Test ( "Rinse+Spin" cycle) after the installation is complete. This test is recommended by Samsung. See User Manual, page #18.

In general, I like this washing machine and I hope Samsung will make control systems with the VRT more efficient very soon.

I posted my video here:
http://www.youtube.com/edit?video_id=kmfL2YlU098&ns=1

Boris Romanov
www.borisromanov.com

P.S.
"Samsung received the highest numerical score for clothes washers (2009-2012) and dryers (2008-2012) in the proprietary J.D. Power and Associates Laundry Appliance StudiesSM . 2012 study based on 9.339 total responses measuring 12 brands and measures opinions of consumers about their washer and dryer obtained new in the past 24 months. Proprietary study results are based on experiences and perceptions of consumers surveyed in January-February 2012. Your experiences may vary. Visit jdpower.com." http://www.samsung.com/us/appliances/washers-dryers


----------



## Lisa in WA

I think I almost bought that one. I ended up going with the Maytag Maxima XL. It was pricey but I love it. It does everything but fold the clothes (yeah, the WASHER actually will dry small loads overnight) and the vibration is almost nonexistent. We have ours up on the pedestals.


----------



## Boris

LisaInN.Idaho - maybe you are lucky.

I do not want to disappoint you, but in fact there are many statements similar to these: 
"I have now had this washer for 2 years. Withing the first 4 months it had to have a new motor, I thought "it happens" and then no trouble for 18 months. But today I have in a service call, with the same problem as before, so I think another new motor. My prior machine was serviced once in 12 years, this one twice in less than 2 years. If you buy it, and it does seem to be a good machine otherwise, you will need an extended warranty. I would not recommend this machine, it should not need a new motor at this frequency, it states "commercial technology" on the front...NOT."
http://www.amazon.com/Maytag-MHW700...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

"*Update: After 1.5 year of moderate use the machine has broken. This is a very low quality machine. The repairman said the new machines are much less reliable than the old machines.*"
http://www.amazon.com/Maytag-White-...?ie=UTF8&filterBy=addOneStar&showViewpoints=0
...
The original price for my Samsung washing machine was $899, therefore $300 discount and Free Delivery & Haul Away were very attractive to me and my wife...









The comments below, were posted as the reply on my YouTube video.
"I had the same washer installed in the winter by lowes and the ball bearings broke on me it cost $463 to fix&#65279; I ended up selling it and now I got a Samsung top loader and it's way better then the front loader."

Looks like my concern is not baseless.

Boris Romanov


----------



## Lisa in WA

That isn't the same one I got...mine is a Maxima XL and it was Consumer Reports highest rated washer in the last ratings, BUT: yeah, I know. For every single washer I looked at, there were terrible (and good) user reviews. 
My last Kenmore front loader was also top-rated and not my favorite either. Much more finicky than the Maytag top loader and dryer I bought 28 years ago and had to ditch because we moved off-grid and I needed a very high efficiency machine. 
We did buy the complete loaded warranty from the dealer and they are known for excellent service.
Looking for a washer/dryer these days has gotten complicated!

I did have the repairman from the appliance store out once (the dryer door arrived with a small crack and he was replacing it) and he said so far this one has been pretty good from what he's seen, but who knows. At least the warranty covers it bumper to bumper for 5 years.


----------



## Boris

*Update*:
I was ready to get a replacement washer, but Samsung was unable to force the delivery company (who also provides basic installation) to perform a proper installation test (that was mentioned above) upon delivery of replacement washer.
In addition the delivery company refused to pick up the defective washer, although I've reached an agreement with the Home Depot to do this.
Finally, after spending a lot of time on phone conversations and emails with representatives from all three parties that were involved in this deal (Home Depot, Samsung and the delivery company), I decided to ask for a full refund.

In my opinion the Sam's Club's approach (see below) should be the standard for the others:
Installation Includes: disconnecting existing washer, installing the new washer in the same location, *verifying that the new unit is fully functional.*

*During Delivery:*
Be sure to have the necessary installation accessories (i.e. water lines, power cords, vents) available for the delivery person. Federal, State, and Local codes prevent the reuse of existing installation accessories.
Inspect your new appliance for damage. The delivery person will explain your options if damage is discovered.
*Verify that your new appliance has been tested and is operational before signing the Proof of Delivery.*
In order for installation of a washer to be completed, the conditions below must exist."
http://www.samsclub.com/sams/ge-extra-large-washer-3-2-cu-ft/138157.ip

Boris Romanov


----------



## priyanshubeautique

Through the passage of time festivals are undergoing modifications. Raksha 
Bandhan is also known as Rakhi. Rakhi has become a sacred festival for sisters and brothers.
Sisters tie them to brothers. Priests tie them to people of his congregation.
For more…
Plz visit:- <a href="http://http://www.dooiitt.com/category/raksha-bandhan//">raksha bandhan</a>


----------



## priyanshubeautique

Information about celebration of Rakshabandhan Festival of India. 
It tell about the History and Customs of celebrating Rakshabandhan in India.

For more…
Plz visit:- <a href="http://www.dooiitt.com/category/raksha-bandhan/">rakhi making</a>


----------

